
Looking for devs willing to evaluate an API product and give honest feedback - iuliana_yuuvis
https://developer.yuuvis.com/
======
iuliana_yuuvis
The product is an object store with custom metadata schema and additional
functionality, delivered as a service. I'm trying to better understand where
developers see value. Compensation based on experience.

